# Cabinet assembly workstation/jig in action - 78 cabinets in 7.5 hours



## MGildersleeve (Jun 7, 2019)

A few weeks ago, I made a workstation for cabinet assembly. Started assembly on a hotel job with about 450 cabinets last week. After getting a lot of practice getting used to the station I was able to get up to 78 simple wall cabinets assembled in 7.5 hours. This is not our normal building method with the way backs are attached, etc..

This is a video showing the system in action.


----------



## jta (Sep 18, 2018)

While I don't think I'll ever have the need for that many cabinets, that is a really cool jig and setup to speed up the process considerably. Certainly gives me some ideas for perhaps borrowing a few of the simpler jig components though for doing a number of cabinets for my shop.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I watched your video; very nice. Most hobbyists don't use a jig and most fitting problems are the result of not using one. Usually for a one off project, no one wants to take the time to make a jig. They want to dive head first into building their project. A jig can make the difference between something fitting and not fitting. The time it takes to correct any mistake can take longer than building a jig. This is especially true when working with expensive woods. One bad mistake and an expensive piece of wood could end up in the scrap pile. I don't build much furniture, but I do build large train models where there is a lot of duplicate parts. I have learned from my past mistakes that a jig will ensure all my parts fit as they should. Just using a fence and a stop block on a table saw is not enough. I have spent many hours designing and building a jig only needing to use it for a few minutes. Is it worth the time and effort? I think it is. In the long run, it can save you time, material and anguish. Being 84, I have the luxury of patience.

I noticed in your video, that you were tacking the wood parts together with a nail gun and then going back over with screws. Most people building a cabinet would not first nail, but go directly to screws. I also noticed you didn't use any glue. Do you feel glue is not necessary? Also what kind of screws are you using? I'm guessing they are *NOT* drywall screws


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Great system, and a wonderful example of lean/6s in action. You are under 6 min. per carcass, that's moving!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

And all of the screws have heads on the right end!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> And all of the screws have heads on the right end!
> 
> - Jack Lewis


Just for the right side of the cabinet. The left side gets the screws with the head on the other end. Some people you have to explain every little detail to them.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

What about the doors and drawers. Making doors is way more interesting.
The video looks sped up slightly. 
Sorry to be nit picking.
We're all experts here so keep it real 
Good Luck


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Great system, and a wonderful example of lean/6s in action. You are under 6 min. per carcass, that's moving!
> 
> - TungOil


Definitely. A perfect example of Lean.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

Suppose those boxes are strong enough, held together with screws, but when I was building cabinets, ran a groove for the bottom in the base units, and it did wonders for strength of the boxes. And are these euro style cabinets, no face frame?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll be going back and watching it in more detail to see if there is anything I can "borrow" when I make the closet drawer systems for the new house. I'm only making 6 bases but anything that will speed things along and provide a more standard build is a great help.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Suppose those boxes are strong enough, held together with screws, but when I was building cabinets, ran a groove for the bottom in the base units, and it did wonders for strength of the boxes. And are these euro style cabinets, no face frame?
> 
> - farmfromkansas


They are strong enough (IMH0). I built bunches of boxes like that when I worked the the school district. Believe me Those teachers know how to fill a box to the max. I did use 5 screws across instead of 4 and a 3/4 plywood throughout including the cabinet back. I didn't have he nice work station though.

Most the time I'd use a separate toe kick but occasionally I'd some with the integral toe kick.








</a>


----------



## MGildersleeve (Jun 7, 2019)

This is an unusual build, as it's so many cabinets and the buyer only wanted to pay a certain amount. So my boss and the buyer had to agree on a different building method. My boss says if they want more screws in the back they can put them in themselves. The general contractor, I mean. We aren't installing these cabinets. But, a couple of times, I put the prefinished side out, instead of in. I destroyed the back trying to get them off the carcass. That says to me it's a strong as it needs to be. No, they are not drywall screws, they are cabinet screws painted black. My boss likes them, because they are easy to see. A lot of people think they are drywall screws, though.

Thank you for mentioning lean 6. I had to look up what that meant. That's an interesting concept I will have to look into more. It seems like what I like to do with jigs and the work flow of shops. I love coming in and tuning up shops.

Yes, this video starts at double speed, as stated. All my videos are sped up, because I'm trying to communicate with people that know what they're going. Not beginners. So no need to waste those people's time.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I built cabinets for residential and commercial from 1983-2013. I saw nothing different there than what I or others did. We all used jigs but worked on a 4×8 table… Your missing supports under the two ends to hold up the bottom shelf plus you have nothing in for toe board support. We also always used a CNC or manually pre- drilled for drawer hardware and hinges… Backs are stapled and screwed unless in a dado..

When using melamine flipping can be a problem with the drawer dividers as they can break out…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I built cabinets for residential and commercial from 1983-2013. I saw nothing different there than what I or others did. We all used jigs but worked on a 4×8 table… Your missing supports under the two ends to hold up the bottom shelf plus you have nothing in for toe board support. We also always used a CNC or manually pre- drilled for drawer hardware and hinges… Backs are stapled and screwed unless in a dado..
> 
> When using melamine flipping can be a problem with the drawer dividers as they can break out…
> 
> - JackDuren


Where I come from the professionals would call the "bottom shelf" the "Deck".


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

78 cabs in in a day, wow, thats hustle!

I once worked(briefly) in a Korean cabinet shop in N.J. It was assembly-line type of operation, everything came prefabbed from Korea, we just assembled. Me and another guy, their best, did the carcasses, then it went down the line to finish, hardware, etc. We were doing 120/day and that wasnt enough. They had specialist come in to redesign the line, and after that, we were doing 150/day. That still wasnt enough, and we were hustling. Needless to say, I didnt work there long!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I built cabinets for residential and commercial from 1983-2013. I saw nothing different there than what I or others did. We all used jigs but worked on a 4×8 table… Your missing supports under the two ends to hold up the bottom shelf plus you have nothing in for toe board support. We also always used a CNC or manually pre- drilled for drawer hardware and hinges… Backs are stapled and screwed unless in a dado..
> 
> When using melamine flipping can be a problem with the drawer dividers as they can break out…
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I built cabinets for residential and commercial from 1983-2013. I saw nothing different there than what I or others did. We all used jigs but worked on a 4×8 table… Your missing supports under the two ends to hold up the bottom shelf plus you have nothing in for toe board support. We also always used a CNC or manually pre- drilled for drawer hardware and hinges… Backs are stapled and screwed unless in a dado..
> 
> When using melamine flipping can be a problem with the drawer dividers as they can break out…
> 
> ...


I know.


----------

